# compnay formation in malaysia



## sanisami (May 5, 2013)

Dear all,

I need a quick advice about formation a company in Malaysia.

To form a 100% foreign company with work permit in Malaysia I need your advice.

The actual government fee for foreign owned company formation with work permit is very low but foreigner has to show paid up capital of RM 1 million into Malaysian bank account only at the time of registering new company.

If we don't have such huge amount to show into bank there are many company formation companies in Malaysia providing services to show up this amount into bank and charging high amount as a fee for this service,

Can you please advice how can we save the money by over coming this problem when we want to form a company in Malaysia and we don't have this big amount to show up in a bank.

Thanks

Sami


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

I Also want same information,

kindly reply


----------

